# Newbie  Clueless



## Catteann (Jul 23, 2015)

GLAD BE A MEMBER!  Was not sure what exactly this site is for but I bought my way in. Honestly Im hoping to sell I have tonnage, all high end.  Thanks for having me excited to be a part..


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Catteann (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks so much! Here also to buy as well


----------

